# 12/13 Cannon



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2014)

Who is in?  Bring a toy for Toys for a Tots and a get 50% off voucher good until end of January.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 9, 2014)

We're there. Will be L's first day of the season.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 10, 2014)

May be there as well....will let u know later in the week


----------



## Puck it (Dec 10, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> We're there. Will be L's first day of the season.



Nice


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 10, 2014)

Do u guys see any reason why the 50% off voucher couldnt be used that day?  It doesn't say it's only for a future date


----------



## Puck it (Dec 10, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Do u guys see any reason why the 50% off voucher couldnt be used that day? It doesn't say it's only for a future date


 I am sure it can.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok, I'm in for Saturday...will either be skiing in shifts with my wife and son or coming up solo.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 11, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Ok, I'm in for Saturday...will either be skiing in shifts with my wife and son or coming up solo.


Send the kid to a play date.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 11, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Send the kid to a play date.



Haha....right now my wife is a bit sick so she may stay home anyways w/ our son. I'll be in touch w/ you and Cannonball---would like to make some turns.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 11, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Haha....right now my wife is a bit sick so she may stay home anyways w/ our son. I'll be in touch w/ you and Cannonball---would like to make some turns.




Zoomer bar?


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 11, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Zoomer bar?



Yes indeed.   Just got word from the wife she is out so im headed up solo


----------



## Puck it (Dec 11, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Yes indeed.   Just got word from the wife she is out so im headed up solo



see you there.  JDRoma is going too.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 11, 2014)

Yes up for Cannon and the Zoomer bar !


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 12, 2014)

I know you guys all have passes but for anyone else thinking of coming up. Tickets are still early season $49 and if you donate an unwrapped toy you can a 50% off voucher good for any day through 1/31.        Seems like one of the best values in New England right now.
Between canned goods last wknd and a toy this wknd I'll have skied Cannon for $24.50 each day


----------



## dlague (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok, I am officially jealous!  We are hosting a Christmas Party that night and the day will be spent preparing stuff!  I tried to convince my wife that we ski a half day on Saturday but it is a no go!  Ba humbug!

We will be skiing Sunday.  Now we are thinking about another place besides Cannon for a change in venue!  Sounds like Killington will be the place to go on Sunday - mini summit!


----------

